# LCC Cockatoo. FS



## Dustcart (May 31, 2008)

A friend of mine has to sadly sell her Lesser Citron Crested Cockatoo.
He is called Buster and is about 5 years old. He is the usual Cheeky Cockatoo Chappy, though is slowly becoming semi tame as she has recently had a promotion, so time to spend with him is getting scarce.

She desperatley wants him to have a good loving home, that is probably the most important thing to her. He'll come with a cage etc too.

What kind of selling price should she be looking at? No paperwork was given when he was bought (Crews Hill Bird Centre), so does she need paperwork now? If so, where would she get it? I understand they are now CITES1, but were not when she bought him.

I know some people here keep companion birds.....so thought i would ask.


----------



## coopere (Aug 6, 2008)

If the bird was hatched before it became cites then it does not need the paperwork. For more information I recommend you look at www.parrot-link.co.uk. There is a section on birdkeeping and the law which is where I found this information and loads of helpful, knowledgable pepole to ask. Also she could look up prices of what others are selling their birds for. Another good site to sell is www.birdtrek.co.uk (this one is free to place ads)
Hope this helps
Emma


----------



## Dustcart (May 31, 2008)

Top thanks Emma!

I don't know enough about Buster to post there so i'll forward your post to my friend so she can do the writing.

Your help is appreciated mate!


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Is Buster a Lesser Sulphur Crested Cockatoo or a Citron Crested Cockatoo? They are 2 different species. 

Lesser Sulphur Crested Cockatoos are relatively small white parrots with a yellow crest.

Citron Crested Cockatoos are slightly bigger with an orangey coloured crest.


----------



## Dustcart (May 31, 2008)

He's a Citron Crested (Lesser)


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

There is only one Citron Crested Cockatoo, no lesser or greater! hehe


----------



## cooltom28 (Mar 9, 2006)

if the bird is a protected species and requires an a10 document it is illegal to offer the bird for sale,


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

as far as i'm aware, that bird has been on the cites list for more than 5 years. therefore he was sold to your friend illegally and it will be illegal for her to sell him.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

No, the Lesser Sulphur Crested Cockatoo has only been on the list for a couple of years


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

but the citron crested has been on for longer, i think?

we need to determine what sort of cockatoo this actually is, it could make all the difference.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Yes, we need the owner to find out what species or subspecies this cockatoo is. They may have been fobbed off by the person/place they bought it from.


----------



## Dustcart (May 31, 2008)

He has a yellow crest.................so i assume he is a Citron Crested.............if that helps.


----------



## bordercreek (Aug 22, 2008)

This link may help you 
Stunning Citron Crested Cockatoos from Sumba are Criticaly Endangered


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

Dustcart said:


> He has a yellow crest.................so i assume he is a Citron Crested.............if that helps.


quite a few toos have a crest. 

any chance you could post a pic?


----------



## Dustcart (May 31, 2008)

I'll see if she can email me a pic to post up.................

All i remember about the bird is that he is a small cockatoo with a yellow crest and pure white plumage.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Citron Crested Cockatoos have an orange crest.

Lesser Sulphur Crested Cockatoos have yellow crests.

But there are a few species of cockatoo that have yellow crests.


----------



## Dustcart (May 31, 2008)

Thanks.
Sent her a text last night asking for a pic to post up on here.......just waiting.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Not only the species of cockatoo is needed to determine value but the sex also and whather it was wild caught, parent reared or hand reared and judging from the comment that he is becoming nearly semi tame it sounds like it is a wild caught bird.
There is no such thing as semi tame either. It's like saying you are semi pregnant or semi dead. You either are or you aren't. A bird is either tame or it isn't.


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

Have to disagree Fenwoman,

You could not stroke a wild animal. Therefor an animal from the wild that can be sroked but someimes will bite occasionally, is semi tame. If it was tame it would not bite. therefore has to be semi tame.


We have bought wild birds ( which I regret ) who have become semi tame, they talk, we can stroke them when we judge it to be okay, but they can be ferocious when they want to be and that is the wild bird that is still in them.

We have a bird who has never bitten, will come when called, will give responses to certain stimuli. That is tame

We have a wild bird ( rehomed with us ) that cannot be handled, stroked, throws hissy fits whenever we go to the cage. It has not tamed from day one. To all intents it is sill a wild bird.

Just my opinion.

Best Wishes


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

kodakira said:


> Have to disagree Fenwoman,
> 
> You could not stroke a wild animal. Therefor an animal from the wild that can be sroked but someimes will bite occasionally, is semi tame. If it was tame it would not bite. therefore has to be semi tame.
> 
> ...


 We'll have to agree to disagree then. I don't judge tameness by the ability to stroke an animal. I have a disabled african grey parrot who was originally wild caught, and brought into the country at least 10 years ago. He will take food from my hand and will 'talk' to me by whistling and vocal noises (no actual words). He isn't tame, he is untame. He is no longer wild but then the opposite of tame isn't necessarily wild. 
Piper tolerates me and has learned that I am not to be feared. He will even step up onto my hand should he fall onto the floor, in order that I can lift him to his cage. Is he tame though? Nope.With any human other than me, he goes ballistic if anyone stands too near to his cage, throwing himself about and screaming in terror. If someone else looks at him, he does the same.I don't believe in semi tame and think it's a term coined by unscrupulous bird dealers. Who in their right mind would buy an untame parrot? Semi tame sounds so much better as though there is some level of tameness by which you can touch the bird or stroke it which you cannot. So I would argue, that a bird is either tame, or it is untame. Either handleable or not. 
I too have rather a lot of parrots (around 40 at the last count). My particular favourites are my amazons. However, even my hand reared and tame amazons are fully capable of giving a nasty bite if they are in breeding mode or are feeling grumpy and unsociable. They are still tame birds though.Tame to me means handleable most if the time (bearing in mind that they aren't little robots, but live animals with feelings and moods like any other), untame means that you cannot handle the animal. So what is semi tame?


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

i think there is such a thing as semi tame, i dont think it's as black and white as saying they're either tame or they're not, there is an in between. i rescued a little senegal who i would describe as semi tame. the previous owners never let her out of the cage and only handled her once, with gardening gloves on so she isn't exactly tame. but i can feed her from my hand, put her away at the end of the day without promblems using a training perch. occasionally she'll land on me or let me stroke her head but it's purely on her terms. 

to me this means she's semi tame, she's not wild becuase she will allow contact with me, which a wild animal would not. but she's not tame like my pionus who will let me stroke her and loves human contact.


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

Thanks for the kind response,

You are probably right about the term being used by dodgy dealers. I just believe it is an apt term for some birds.
I am not nit picking honestly but you state your African Grey is not wild and is not tame, you have coined the phrase untamed, which I take to be somewhere in between wild and tame. My terminology is semi tame. So instead of there being no such thing as semi tame as you stated is it not the terminology that you dislike. Please take this a genuine question and is not intended to provoke argument, it is asked with best intentions.

God I am getting deep in my old age :lol2:

I am not a dealer:2thumb: just have a love of animals. We have Macaws, Greys, Cockatoos, Senagals, Conures for 20 odd years and would have more if space allowed. 
Thanks again for your response

Best wishes


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

kodakira said:


> Thanks for the kind response,
> 
> You are probably right about the term being used by dodgy dealers. I just believe it is an apt term for some birds.
> I am not nit picking honestly but you state your African Grey is not wild and is not tame, you have coined the phrase untamed, which I take to be somewhere in between wild and tame. My terminology is semi tame. So instead of there being no such thing as semi tame as you stated is it not the terminology that you dislike. Please take this a genuine question and is not intended to provoke argument, it is asked with best intentions.
> ...


 For me it may well be terminology. The opposite of wild is domesticated and not 'tame'. The opposite of tame is untame. My Piper isn't tame, ergo he is untame.He is no longer a wild bird since he doesn't live in the wild, nor is he domesticated since he wasn't born in captivity, hence those 2 words do not apply in any case. the debate is about the words tame, semi tame and untame. I still maintain that if an animal is not reliably handleable most of the time it isn't tame. So if it isn't tame, it must be untame.There is no in between state. As I said before, you are either ded, or alive. You cannot be semi dead. Or you are either pregnant or not pregnant, you cannot be semi pregnant.
How would you measure 'semi'? (which means partly)
Is Piper semi tame because he doesn't panic if I stand near his cage or reach in to change his pots or offer him a treat? What about the fact that nobody else can do these things, that he will go into a blind panic if a stranger even looks at him, throwing himself around his cage and screaming in fear. So is he untame with some people but semi tame with me?
So I call him untame.I don't know why the word 'wild' was brought in. Being wild isn't necessarily the same as 'wild caught' which describes a bird's origins. He acts wild if a stranger were to reach inside his cage, but he is no longer a wild bird because he lives in captivity. You see why I have a problem with you bringing the word 'wild' into the equasion as though it was the opposite to 'tame?
Interesting debate although we are probably boring the pants off everyone else.


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

Too deep for me :lol2: . The terminology was semi tame though, not semi wild and I do hope I can use it on here :whistling2:

You may be right about boring the pants off people, I'm quite good at that.

Very nice chatting to you, hope to do it again.

Best wishes


----------



## bordercreek (Aug 22, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> although we are probably boring the pants off everyone else.


Well I didn't like to say anything :lol2:


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

not boring me at all. i've been a parrot keeper for many years and i'm finding this discussion interesting.


----------



## bordercreek (Aug 22, 2008)

Only kidding folks :lol2: I too keep parrots


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

yep, i noticed the baby african grey in your avatar. is that one you've bred yourself?


----------



## bordercreek (Aug 22, 2008)

No, he was bred by a friend, she was taken poorly and I have finished hand rearing him, he is staying here though, got so attached to him. I only have one pair of greys and 2 pairs have caiques, all the others are my pets.


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

baby african greys are so adorable though arent they. i'd dare anyone to not fall in love with them.


----------



## bordercreek (Aug 22, 2008)

Oh they are just wonderful, but I must say i do love he caiques aswell they are so comical


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

Hi Teshu,

Glad I did not bore you, I quite enjoyed it too. I agree it is not black and white. Wild / domesicated, tame / untame, wild / tame however you want to phrase it. I believe there is something in between as well.

May I ask what you keep.

Best wishes


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

at the moment i have an african grey, a senegal and a blue headed pionus. but i've taken in many other birds that were either not wanted or ill treated. i've had budgies, ringneck parakeets and macaws. the sennie and the pionus are rescues but they're staying here & wont ever be re-homed.


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

Hi

We have been there with the rehomes and rescues as well. Its such a shame. 
We know of birds that have had numerous homes and they are only a few years old.

Best wishes


----------



## cooltom28 (Mar 9, 2006)

green thighed caiques are cool, i imported a pair for friend, from portugal last year captive bred close rung babies


im just putting down a small collection at the moment mainly hawk heads and a few amazons got a bodini coming in a few weeks, only condition is all my birds are captive bred and close rung in my own collection:no1:

wouldnt mind some purple bellied and blue cheecked amazons either


----------



## Dustcart (May 31, 2008)

At long last, my friend has sent me some photos of Buster. They're not the best, but here goes!
As you can see, he is a little cracker. If there is any interest, please PM me. He is situated in North London.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

As you say, not the best or clearest of photos there, but I would say he is a Lesser Sulphur Crested Cockatoo..........with a rather small cage!


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

i'm going for LSC as well. whoever buys him will need a new cage, that one is far too small. and what's with the big gap all the way round the bottom, doesn't he escape loads?


----------



## gecko_steve (May 14, 2008)

teshu said:


> i'm going for LSC as well. whoever buys him will need a new cage, that one is far too small. and what's with the big gap all the way round the bottom, doesn't he escape loads?


I thought that aswell then noticed that theres a grill at the bottom :lol2:. Also agree that the cage is way too small, nice healthy looking bird though.


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

oh yeah, just seen the grill. still seems daft to have that massive gap at the bottom, could be used a more living space instead it's just wasted. never seen a a cage like that before.


----------



## cooltom28 (Mar 9, 2006)

is there a rabbit on the bolt?


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

i don't think there is, just had the best look i could with the piccies on here. 

but to the OP and any prospective buyers if there is a rabbit on the bolt, then the cage isn't safe. it contains zinc (or lead, or both, can't quite remember) but either way it's not safe for a bird to live in.


----------



## gecko_steve (May 14, 2008)

try posting on these boards they were really helpful when i was trying to rehome my cockie and the first has a parrot for sale section.

http://www.pricelessparrots.com/forum01/index.phphttp://www.pricelessparrots.com/forum01/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=3269
UKPR Forums


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

im a transporter & emergency carer for uk parrot rescue. i got my blue headed pionus though them. so i can definately vouch for them.


----------



## Dustcart (May 31, 2008)

Thanks for the ideas people!!

She just doesn't have the time for Buster due to increased workload. I have convinced her to sell him to someone that has..................Wish it was me, but i am a busy teddy too.

I'll email her the Parrot boards.

Thanks


----------



## cooltom28 (Mar 9, 2006)

only aksed about the lock as it reminds me of the syle lock with the rabbit on if you look there is some engraving on the left hand side of the locks knob


----------



## Dustcart (May 31, 2008)

I have no idea. Though it seems a bit strange for a cage manufacturer to sell cages that have poisonous bits on them. Very irresponsible.


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

Dustcart said:


> I have no idea. Though it seems a bit strange for a cage manufacturer to sell cages that have poisonous bits on them. Very irresponsible.


i think (may be wrong) that most of the 'rabbit' cages were imported. of the british sellers that sold them, they sold them no knowing what the rabbit meant & were only to happy to give refunds or replacements.


----------



## Dustcart (May 31, 2008)

Bump!


----------



## cooltom28 (Mar 9, 2006)

can i please just add if the lock has got a rabbit on you should the bird x rayed by an avian vet who should be able to tell you if the bird has been poisoned or not,!


----------



## Dustcart (May 31, 2008)

I've just sent her an email saying just that. Thanks mate: victory:


----------

